# Finding Breeders



## weylinbunny (May 12, 2018)

Hello!
I am new to this side of goat raising - my family has been raising goats for about 5 years and we butchered one of our wethers and was surprised at how much we all liked eating goat! So we’re looking to add meat breeds to our homestead as my husband brought home a cow so dairy isn’t something we need much anymore (but I ADORE goats and want to keep raising them). 
I currently have a mini LaMancha and a full LaMancha - would it be possible to breed them to a meat buck (Kiko/Boer)? I figured I could with my full LaMancha (she’s on the larger side at 160lbs) but my mini LaMancha I’m not sure about (about 90lbs). 
Also, we live up in Maine and I was wondering if anyone had any good breeders to suggest to us? I’ve checked the usual Craigslist/Uncle Henry’s world but I haven’t found anyone who tests their herds, which makes me VERY nervous (a friend just dealt with a CAE positive goat and I do not want that).
Thank you so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not the mini LaMancha. Welcome to TGS!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
You may want to look into fainters. They are bred as meat goats and they may be okay to cross with the mini lamancha too. You'd have to do some looking into kid birth weights to be sure. 

You could always request to pay for disease testing before you bought from a seller.


----------



## weylinbunny (May 12, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> You may want to look into fainters. They are bred as meat goats and they may be okay to cross with the mini lamancha too. You'd have to do some looking into kid birth weights to be sure.
> 
> You could always request to pay for disease testing before you bought from a seller.


Thank you!
I’ve never considered Tennessee Fainting goats because I read they seize up after being startled, which bothered me. Is that actually a thing? I would consider them if they didn’t actually have that. 
Thanks again!


----------



## weylinbunny (May 12, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Not the mini LaMancha. Welcome to TGS!


Okay awesome! I had figured it was unlikely but thought it wouldn’t hurt to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have both Myotonics & Tennessee meat goat. My Myotonic Buck is a hard fainter.








He is amazing and a sweetheart. His doelings, myotonics, are 60 to 90 lbs. He produces 3lb to 4lb kids. He is gentle, massive at 150 lbs. But short. He kids all gain nicely and sell in the upper range for meat goats. 
Y


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, myotonics/fainters do faint. I believe that the kids that come out of a 50/50 cross would not faint, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Some friends of mine, @Goats2Greedy just bought a Myotonic buck. From what I understand is there is a scale from 1 to 5 on how prone they are to faint. They are fascinating goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@MellonFriend .. my Myotonic buck Titan breeds a kiko, boer x kiko, or boer doe, the kids all had fainting genes. My Myotonic doelings bred to a Spanish buck, did not faint. They took on the hyperactive spanish traits.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

My myotonic buck seems to faint more the older he gets. I have heard that myotonics are vary worm resistant I have also heard that some myotonics don't faint hardly at all.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes, myotonics/fainters do faint. I believe that the kids that come out of a 50/50 cross would not faint, but I'm not 100% sure.


Molly is a fainter and she had kids with a ND (we think). Well atleast one of them (Laurie) has been caught fainting... he got scared by a loud noise and the person turned around and he was stiff on the ground! So it CAN happen, might not all the time but it does.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

But as far as finding a breeder search on Facebook maybe there is a local goat group, we have a Minnesota nigerian dwarf group here and a goat and sheep group, so it would be worth a look! I hope you find a good breeder!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @MellonFriend .. my Myotonic buck Titan breeds a kiko, boer x kiko, or boer doe, the kids all had fainting genes. My Myotonic doelings bred to a Spanish buck, did not faint. They took on the hyperactive spanish traits.





K.B. said:


> Molly is a fainter and she had kids with a ND (we think). Well atleast one of them (Laurie) has been caught fainting... he got scared by a loud noise and the person turned around and he was stiff on the ground! So it CAN happen, might not all the time but it does.


My bad! You think you know something.😅🤪


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> My bad! You think you know something.


Oh no you definitely know a lot!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

K.B. said:


> Oh no you definitely know a lot!


Apparently not about fainters! But thank for the compliment.😚


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Apparently not about fainters! But thank for the compliment.


Your welcome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@MellonFriend Hey when it comes to genetics and what gets what....its 500 to 1. Lol. I was only discussing what Ive done...nothing else. I honestly dont know what has passed down for others.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Weylinbunny- if you are on Facebook, check out "Goats in Maine (and beyond)". In order to post anything for sale (not that it shows up as for sale, they have to have proof of health testing for CL/CAE, etc. That may be a good place to start for you!


----------

